

Petition To expand Goverment Use Of Free Software - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/02/petition-to-expand-us-government-use-of-free-software/

======
batty
I'm all for free software making inroads in government and elsewhere. I just
wonder if it'd be better off recommending someone a little more, let's say...
pragmatic, than Stallman as an advisor.

------
georgefox
It looks like this petition expired at the end of February after not receiving
enough signatures.

> _The petition you are trying to access has expired, because it failed to
> meet the signature threshold._

[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/lower-
natio...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/lower-national-
debt-expanding-governments-use-free-software-such-gnulinux-and-
libreoffice/jkLbwPDC)

------
shalakhin
Usage of Open Source by any country is a great idea.

I'd like to mention that living in Ukraine where people can freely understand
russian and ukrainian languages that Russia will do that BUT during this
process a lot of money will flow away. There is an interesting resource about
such processes here: <http://rospil.info/>

